# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دكتور محمد قسايمة مبروك عودة اخوك لارض الوطن

## أميرة قوس النصر

انقل احر التهاني للدكتور محمد قسايمة وعمار القسايمة لعودة المهندس مالك القسايمة اخو الدكتور سلاما الى ارض الوطن اليوم صباحا فالف مبروك والغايبن الكو والهدايا الي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## زهره التوليب

حمدا لله على سلامه الدكتور مالك..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_حمدا لله على سلامه الدكتور مالك.._


 نشمي والله مشكور :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

الحمدلله على سلامته ... وعقبال كل الغياب  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الحمد لله على سلامة ابن العم " الدكتور مالك قسايمه" طال غيابك 
وشكرا مها على المبادره اللطيفه هاذ من زوقك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_



الحمد لله على السلامه


_


 الله يسلمك ابو حماد :SnipeR (62):  وشكرا الك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم  
_



الحمدلله على سلامته ... وعقبال كل الغياب 


_


 الله يسلمك يا رب تسلمي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



حمدا لله على سلامه الدكتور مالك..


_


 الله يسلمك وعقبال الغايبين نشوفهم بأقرب وقت.. :SnipeR (94):

----------


## saousana

الحمد لله على سلامة الغايب 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
وحلو انه عمار متكفل بالشكر عن ابن عمو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_



الحمد لله على سلامة الغايب 


وحلو انه عمار متكفل بالشكر عن ابن عمو 



_


 الله يسلمك يا ام السوس..
واكيد ما في فرق انا ومحمد واحد ولما يدخل مشانك رح اخليه يشكر :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الله يبارك فيكو جميعاً ، و شكرا للجميع 

و شكرا بالاخص لمها للفتتها الجميله 

وعقبال ما يرجعولكو كل الغايبين عنكم

----------


## دموع الورد

الحمد لله على السلامه....

----------


## غسان

_الحمدلله على سلامة الدكتور مالك .._

__

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله يسلمك غسان هاذ من زوقك
شكرا دموع الورد الله يسلمك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا غسان و دموع الورد

----------


## حلم حياتي

الحمدلله على السلامة دكتور
وموفق بحياتك العملية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_



الحمدلله على السلامة دكتور

وموفق بحياتك العملية


_


 الله يسلمك يارب وشكرا الك هاذ من لطفك :SnipeR (62):

----------

